# HO-scale Rivarossi 4-8-4 with an NMRA 8-pin socket



## Yoppeh7J-UPmp954 (Nov 23, 2014)

If you have or obtain a 90's DCC ready HO Rivarossi Union Pacific FEF 4-8-4 (#s 840, 843 & 844) with an NMRA plug under the sand dome the only decoder that fits is Train Control Systems (TCS) DP2X-UK. The pins on the board are set so they are in the same direction as the length of the board like on the NMRA plug. 
On the MRC and NCE decoders I tried the pins are set across the length of the board so the decoder will not fit under the sand dome.
Rivarossi numbers on the boxes are R5473 (840), R5470 (843), R5471 (844).
Warren


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have some rivarossi packed away. I don't know if mine are dcc ready. They are in a red box and purchased through Model Expo. Were only the FEF4-8-4s dcc ready? I have a
FEF numbered 8444. TCS decoders isn't a bad thing. Thanks for info.


----------

